# freebsd-update still fails



## MrMic (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

I try to update my freebsd FreeBSD 9.0:

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd80.localdomain.local 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Tue Jan 10 16:50:26 CET 2012    
[email]root@freebsd80.localdomain.local[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FREE90  amd64
```

But It always fails. Do you have the same experience? Is there any issue(s) that I have missed? Any solution is obviously welcome!


```
#freebsd-update fetch 
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update3.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

Thanks!


----------



## kpa (Jan 5, 2013)

You're on 9-STABLE, the update servers do not have anything for your system. The freebsd-update(8) utility only works on release versions of FreeBSD.


----------



## MrMic (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. But when I follow this link: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/installation.html and the 2.2/

I got the same:

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.1-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update3.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
So, how to upgrade to 9.1-RELEASE? From the source, or from the DVD like before?

Tha*nk*s for reply!

Rgds,
MichaÃ«l C.


----------



## usdmatt (Jan 5, 2013)

Read the instructions you linked to a bit closer



> The freebsd-update(8) utility supports binary upgrades of i386 and amd64 systems running earlier FreeBSD releases. Systems running 7.[34]-RELEASE, 8.[12]-RELEASE, 9.0-RELEASE, 9.1-BETA1, or 9.1-RC[123] can upgrade as follows:



You can not run freebsd-update on a machine running STABLE at all. STABLE changes regularly and is always compiled by the end user making it incredibly difficult to provide binary updates. freebsd-update just provides the ability to upgrade one binary FreeBSD release to another.

You will need to either follow the manual upgrade procedure to download the 9.1 sources and rebuild your world, or reinstall from the 9.1 install media.


----------



## fbsd1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Heres a work around that should work.

For your 9.0-STABLE system you can temporary change that so freebsd-update will work for you.

Issue this console command on your system.
setenv UNAME_r "9.0-RELEASE"

Now when you run freebsd-update it will think your system is 9.0-RELEASE
and go through with the freebsd-update to 9.1-RELEASE.


----------



## MrMic (Jan 5, 2013)

*Not working yet, but thanks*

*- @usdmatt:* I have indeed read to quickly ! 9.0-STABLE is different than: 9.0-STABLE
Sorry for the noise ! :\
*- @fbsd1:* I just have try your solution but, here is the answer:

```
#freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.1-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but
failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
```

I will try with the DVD and tell you if it works. Thanks for all nevertheless!


----------



## fbsd1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't give up so fast. Try different approach. Get to supported version of 9.0 first before trying to update to 9.1

After doing
Issue this console command on your system.
setenv UNAME_r "9.0-RELEASE"

do freebsd-update fetch install
to see if you can get to good 9.0 version

then do
freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.1-RELEASE


----------



## MrMic (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks fbsd1 for yours inducements, but ressure yourself, I have not give up ! :e
I have try "upgrading by the source", and all is fine now with subversion.

Thanks all for your help !

I will try to mark this topic [RESOLVED]

Rgds,
MichaÃ«l C.


----------



## MrMic (Jan 8, 2013)

Thread [RESOLVED]


----------

